# Hunting camp names



## holzy

Let's here the names of your hunting clubs/camps


----------



## FIJI

the "YAKI TAM" camp in Alpena














(Polish for......."Where the F___ are we ?"


----------



## cshqck

I have a small chunk of private land near Higgins Lake. I've dubbed it "Sacred Woods".


----------



## Garden Bay

it simple "the Camp" but the lawyer told us that was to general. So we named ours after the farm we used to own in the U.P. "Camp 9" which was originally a lumber camp in the logging days.


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter

We got A few camps on state land the two we use the most are the back
and the pines


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman

Our camp in the western UP takes a four wheel drive to get into. Its a twisting climb up a rocky hill... We call our camp "Top of the Rock"


----------



## outfishin_

My rifle camp is called " The whitetail lodge" In Grayling 

My bow camp is called " Camp No Deer" In Iron Mountain


----------



## davidshane

I got a cabin on a little chunk of land surrounded by stateland; we call it "The Porcupine Shack". Its been called that for 30-40 years, long before I had it. I thought about changing it and putting up one of those drive under signs at the entrance. Maybe call it "Lost Cedar" cause it's easy to get lost out there. Or maybe something like "The Bear's Den" cause there are so many bears around the place. I havn't yet and probably won't; just can't help but want to honor the traditional name.


----------



## Airoh

When your hunting our spot your hunting....... 

The Alders

I gotta tell you, it's like a piece heaven on earth!


----------



## Rut-N-Strut

"The Deer House" In 1989 I bought an old farmhouse on 80 acres. Still use the old farmhouse for deer camp. We even named the 2 holer outhouse. "The Ol' Frozen Mountain".


----------



## omega58

FUBAR is the name of the camp I hunt in the Clare area.


----------



## DrEw8716

Im guessing the hunting must be really crummy in Clare....


----------



## snakebit67

three years now, still havent come up with a name. Will make it a priority this year


----------



## Randy Kidd

In Southern Mi it is "Buffalo Camp" In the U.p. It is " Camp Coudawoudashouda"


----------



## hangoo

Creek View Lodge.....

its right next to a creek....i know, very creative


----------



## Ferg

'The Fergie Farm'

ferg....
what else :-/


----------



## Eclipse

Turkey-Trot Huntin Club.


----------



## Mike Rathnow

Whispering Pines


----------



## Ron Howard

I use to hunt a camp in Gladwin called "The Red Zone", Red was a co-worker's father that owned the camp. he has since passed away. But Red lived by the old saying, "if it's brown, It's down", so you learned to stay out of Red's zone.


----------



## omega58

DrEw8716 said:


> Im guessing the hunting must be really crummy in Clare....



:lol: No, I think FUBAR is what they all used to get at night. . . some of them actually get up before dark now and go out hunting. :lol:


----------



## loomisfun

Selkirk Swampers


----------



## Burksee

hangoo said:


> Creek View Lodge.....
> 
> its right next to a creek....i know, very creative


Ours is just as creative: "Warren Creek Hunt Club"; In Presque Isle Twp, just north of Alpena. Has Warren Creek running through it!


----------



## Fishcapades

The Outpost

Ubly, Michigan


----------



## safetreehunt

Ours is sorta long and dull:
Jacques Family Hunting and Conservation Club, but that's for Check book purposes.

Just heard of another camp in the UP that is for women called:

of course:

CAMP TAMPON.

apparently it costs you a box of Tampons to visit. 

Guess they dont' drink beer.


----------



## Steven Arend

Burksee said:


> Ours is just as creative: "Warren Creek Hunt Club"; In Presque Isle Twp, just north of Alpena. Has Warren Creek running through it!



The one we use to go to us just as creative too.

Silver Mountain Deer camp. In da UP in Baraga right next to What else Silver Mountain and the Silver River.

Steve


----------



## ih772

Nailer...are you going to tell the name of your deer camp and how it came to be...? :lol:


----------



## dzag23

Club Safari

Trout Lake Mi.


----------



## BuckNut

We in the U.P. (Stonington Peninsula). Our camp's name is the G.L. & R. Hunt Club


----------



## notmuchtime

In Gladwin it's Valhalla, we don't have one for our UP tent camp. Maybe Valhalla II.


----------



## Swamper

CRC....Camp Rotten Crotch.
Swamper


----------



## Luv2hunteup

My Mackinac county camp's name is the "Panty Shanty". It was named for the extremely large pair of panties that served as window curtains. They officially score in the top 10 all time according to Boone & Crocket. :yikes: 

My Chippewa county camp's name is the "Pourshot Camp". No explanation required.


----------



## stevebrandle

I hunt on the Hiawatha Club in the UP, and our two cabiins house the "North End Gang".


----------



## bigdraz

A group of buddies and myself are statring are own deer camp. We leased a farm and put some hard work into building a 20x20 canopy of the side of a travel trailer (it's sweet- will post pics) We came up with the name SLAUGHTER HOUSE DEER CAMP.


----------



## D_Hunter

We just started our hunt camp last year. It was quickly named the "Stabbin Cabin". Oh yea, the name came quickly after one of the members took his mistress up there for the weekend. :lol:


----------



## TnRidge

Statehouse Hunt club here in Tn. ,named after Statehouse Ridge on the Cumberland Plateu .


----------



## boots741

DA-DIRTS....( Dad, Dick, Rick, Terry, Stan)......the I doesnt fit, but we needed to buy a vowel.....In Glennie


----------



## Braudhed

At times we some really ignorant people stay at our camp, so we call it "Camp Dickhead".


----------



## BEARKILL

Doctors club area--AEROHEAD- was the name when we bought it. was owned by a pilot.
Hillsdale property--CAMP FIVER-- have A fifthwheel for a cabin


----------



## Aggie1

Named ours Buck Nutz Hunt Club with two camps. Cedar Tavern Irregulars and the Late Risers Camp. 

Hunt club got its name because one of the camps duped the other in the big buck contest by taking some pictures of a buck at the local processer. 

The next year the camp that was duped nailed proof of four bucks on the other camps cabin.  Hence the name.

Needless to say, proof is now required of any submission into the big buck contest.


----------



## GrizzlyBear

Non-Typical Hunt Club in Huron City. Named after most of its members who are anything but normal.


----------

